# Edit counter is broken, or I don't understand it, or . . . .?



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

So there is this undocumented feature where a warning pops up when you try to edit a post you made. It says "You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days" So I wait 7 whole days. and it still says that. But when I go to another very old post it allows me to edit. 
Anyway since I first encountered this feature, I've pretty much stopped fixing spelling and typos because the 1.4 posts per day limit is kind of tight. But I think it is more of a 10 posts ever or a 10 different posts ever. Anyway, just another reason not to trust the man.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> Anyway, just another reason not to trust the man.


Nail, you are “the man”.

But seriously, I asked about this and don’t recall ever getting an answer.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Big Brother is watching us...edit.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah, kinda annoying!

I've come to ''preview'' my post before posting reply, for two reasons.....one.....to bask in the aura of my unique prose, and secondly to check for my guaranteed grammatikal and speling erorrs.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Yungster said:


> *How To Edit A Post*
> 
> Click on the 3 vertical dots to the far right of the timestamp. Select “Edit”.
> 
> ...


Technical Difficulties Community Feedback post #157


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Which day of the week does it roll over? If I check a post to see if it is editble does that count as an edit?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Post your questions under that thread instead of the Suggestion Box. That's where they are checking for feedback.


----------

